# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Haus zum selber bauen zum Kampfpreis

## Robert

Hat zwar kein blaues Dach, aber zum üben reicht es...  :: 









Gibts hierecht zu kaufen...

----------


## schiene

Hübsches Wihnachtsgeschenk für Frauchen....Liebling,ich habe dir ein Haus gekauft und auch selbst gebaut  

Wo,wo,wo.....na hier schau mal  ich denke dies endet dann so...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Gibt es das auch mit blauen Dachziegeln?

----------

> Gibt es das auch mit blauen Dachziegeln?


Für 1 Euro mehr bekommt man einen blauen Filzstift.
Sogar noch 'made in Thailand'.

----------

Goil, das kaufe ich !

----------

